# Téléchargement des apps impossible



## DDefender (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour a tous,

Je n'arrive pas a mettre a jour mes application, impossible, manuellement je clique sur le bouton "Mettre a jour" dans l'AppStore mais l'animation circulaire bleue tourne sans cesse.
Et d'autre part je n'arrive plus aussi a telecharger d'applications.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, en vous remerciant !

iOS 8.4.1 / iPhone 5


----------



## Kayess (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, es-tu sur d'avoir assez de place sur ton téléphone ? Peut-être que le problème viens de là


----------



## xuorx (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir
J'ai eu le même problème il y a maintenant quelques jours. Pour l'installation de nouvelles applications. Au moment de cliquer sur installer, j'avais carré bleu et j'avais de nouveau installer. En gros impossible de les télécharger.

Par contre aujourd'hui je n'ai plus se problème depuis iOS 9.1


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2015)

@DDefender, soit le bienvenu!
Teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------

